# Yellow Lab nipping fins



## sevmeera (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi everyone, I just purchased 3 new fish including a electric blue Ahli, a red fin Comp, and a 
3 1/2 inch yellow lab, the lab has only been in the tank for a day, and has already nipped a big chunk out of my 4 inch ruby red peacocks pelvic fin, I have also seen him approach several other fish from behind and attempt to nip at them as well. I was wondering if this behavior is normal for a yellow Lab, or if it is unusual. I was hesitant about adding any Mbuna to my tank, even a supposedly peaceful Lab, now I am on the verge of giving him the boot.

Does anyone have any experience with this? I am willing to give him a chance, but I don't want my other fishes fins ending up like swiss cheese. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I've never tried it but from what I understand labs sometimes work with haps/peacocks and sometimes don't. I also think labs are happier in a group of at least 5 of them. I would get rid of him.

Why do you have 2 blue dolphins? If you're going for an all male tank having 2 will cause them to fight. You should just keep one male per species. If you want them to breed you should have at least 3 females per male as they are harem breeders and not pairing fish. With one male and one female the lone female will probably get killed.


----------



## sevmeera (Aug 8, 2009)

The dolphins are a breeding pair that seem to get along fine, they breed every couple of months, the female is the only female in the tank, and actually is more dominant than many of the male fish in the tank. I know it goes against conventional wisdom, but so far it has been working ok for me.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Cool :thumb: As long as it's working & the female isn't harassed to death or holding so often that she gets super skinny. That's one of the fun things about fish keeping...the exceptions :wink: .


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Comps are even shier and more skitish than peacocks when mbuna are involved. He will likely either hid all the time or get stressed to death.


----------



## sevmeera (Aug 8, 2009)

We took him out of the main tank today and placed him in our holding/hospital tank, I noticed that the other fish were just too stressed when he was around, they either chased him on sight or tried to stay far away from him. I think returning him would be the best option at this point. Oh well, it was worth a shot


----------

